# Is there anyone above the age of 12 that does tutorials?



## IV (Aug 12, 2010)

I've been all over youtube looking for someone who acts or sounds like they have a clue as to what they're doing. I'd like to trust some of the videos but for the most part, I'd really like to find someone with some experience.

I've been doing some sanding on my Storebought cube and some lubing and it isn't doing much good, I'm now at the point to where I'm rounding the inside edges to make it resemble the curved edges of a Haiyan Memory cube as that might help it stop locking up.... even though it's still slow as sin because it's grippy and stiff.

Currently using CRC Silicone lube and a metal file, I also have 320-grit sandpaper at my disposal.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 12, 2010)

>Implying that 12 year olds can't be experienced cubers


----------



## Brian (Aug 12, 2010)

pogobat


----------



## IV (Aug 12, 2010)

aronpm said:


> >Implying that 12 year olds can't be experienced cubers



>Implying I needed a 4chan-esque implication technique that neither solves nor answers my question.

Pestvic's video is broken, I've pm'ed him over it at Youtube and I don't think he's gotten to it yet. I'd be using it before anything if it worked.


----------



## Innocence (Aug 12, 2010)

IV said:


> I've been all over youtube looking for someone who acts or sounds like they have a clue as to what they're doing. I'd like to trust some of the videos but for the most part, I'd really like to find someone with some experience.
> 
> I've been doing some sanding on my Storebought cube and some lubing and it isn't doing much good, I'm now at the point to where I'm rounding the inside edges to make it resemble the curved edges of a Haiyan Memory cube as that might help it stop locking up.... even though it's still slow as sin because it's grippy and stiff.
> 
> Currently using CRC Silicone lube and a metal file, I also have 320-grit sandpaper at my disposal.




High voice =/= bad tutorial. A 9 year old could have more cubing experience than a 20 year old. The problem is, 90% of people who make tutorials have no plan, and no %$&ing clue what they're doing, regardless of their age or what they sound like.

I don't really get the second and third paragraphs of your post. They don't seem relevant to what you're talking about.


By the way, not everyone's voice magically breaks at 12. You can find "high voice" people up to the age of 16. A perfect example, Justin Bieber.


Triple ninja'd but I think my post actually helps.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 12, 2010)

Chris Bird
Thrwast
Memyselfandpi
Camcuber
Erik Akkersdijk
Lance
Pestvic


----------



## IV (Aug 12, 2010)

Innocence said:


> IV said:
> 
> 
> > I've been all over youtube looking for someone who acts or sounds like they have a clue as to what they're doing. I'd like to trust some of the videos but for the most part, I'd really like to find someone with some experience.
> ...



The second and third paragraphs of my post explain why I'm looking for a tutorial...

...and from personal experience, kids can be extremely vague on giving directions and being clear on how to do what it is they're instructing.


----------



## Dene (Aug 12, 2010)

LMAOthread.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Aug 12, 2010)

Brian said:


> pogobat



I love you Brian.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 13, 2010)

Weston, badmephisto, fiveawesomecubers


----------



## splinteh (Aug 13, 2010)

There are actually tons of people who are "older than 12". You just have to look a bit. I know it seems as though only 10 year old dudes review cubes but ya just gotta look a bit.


Off Topic: BTW, Justin Bieber's girly voice is gonna cost him later in his life...


----------



## Plaincow (Aug 13, 2010)

i recommend monkeydude1313's videos along with badmephisto's videos they are my 2 favorite cubers. monkeydude taught me oll/pll, badmephisto taught me f2l and cross on bot.


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 13, 2010)

IV said:


> I've been all over youtube looking for someone who acts or sounds like they have a clue as to what they're doing. I'd like to trust some of the videos but for the most part, I'd really like to find someone with some experience.
> 
> I've been doing some sanding on my Storebought cube and some lubing and it isn't doing much good, I'm now at the point to where I'm rounding the inside edges to make it resemble the curved edges of a Haiyan Memory cube as that might help it stop locking up.... even though it's still slow as sin because it's grippy and stiff.
> 
> Currently using CRC Silicone lube and a metal file, I also have 320-grit sandpaper at my disposal.


My question is are you older than 12?


----------



## Systemdertoten (Aug 13, 2010)

:fp
mai hed freakin' hurtz!
and reading such contempt for people under 12 is just making it worse...


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 13, 2010)

IV said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > >Implying that 12 year olds can't be experienced cubers
> ...



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. BWAHAHAHAHA. OH MY... I just laughed my head off. This guy is so freaking win. HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Edward (Aug 13, 2010)

IV said:


> *I've been all over youtube* looking for someone who acts or sounds like they have a clue as to what they're doing. I'd like to trust some of the videos but for the most part, I'd really like to find someone with some experience.



Obviously not =/.


----------



## teller (Aug 13, 2010)

Edward said:


> IV said:
> 
> 
> > *I've been all over youtube* looking for someone who acts or sounds like they have a clue as to what they're doing. I'd like to trust some of the videos but for the most part, I'd really like to find someone with some experience.
> ...




Hey Edward, I just clicked all your sig links and you can BEAT BOX! Yay!!! Excellent!


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 13, 2010)

>Implying that implying isn't needed when its green because that's the color of implying


You can also check out waffle's for roux


----------



## Edward (Aug 13, 2010)

teller said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > IV said:
> ...



Thanks 

What does this mean? Do you beatbox?


----------



## teller (Aug 13, 2010)

Edward said:


> teller said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...




Well...I was a huge fan of the Fat Boys back in the 80's. I appreciate the art, definitely. If we ever meet up in a comp, I promise to put something out there for ya.


----------



## Edward (Aug 13, 2010)

teller said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > teller said:
> ...



Yes it's definitely something wonderful. Everyone should get into it. 

It's like with cubing, easy to learn, but mastering it will take a while.


----------



## teller (Aug 13, 2010)

Edward said:


> teller said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...




Exactly! You try to imitate the masters, but it isn't so simple!


----------



## Joker (Aug 13, 2010)

Brian said:


> pogobat



...You're kidding, right?
Badmephisto.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 13, 2010)

No. He's very srs.


----------



## IV (Aug 13, 2010)

Alright guys, I've done some good looking and what I actually ended up doing on this cube is similar to the modification done to Alpha V cubes to make them more like Haiyan Memory cubes, which would be smoothing and angling out all of the edges that touch or turn or touch other sides.

The cube is pretty damn disco. It's certainly a lot better than it was. While it doesn't beat out my FII, it will make a nice alternative if my FII isn't around. I've noticed that Jig-A-Loo works a lot better on Storebought Rubik's cube plastic than CRC... CRC just sort of stains the plastic white and locks it down a bit, it needs more working in.

Anyway, now I'm looking for a way to loosten the cube up just a bit more if that's at all possible. It's been sanded down pretty much perfectly smooth. Overall I spent around three hours sanding and filing down each and every edge.

Some might call it pointless but I sort of had fun messing with it.

By the bye, I'm 22.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 13, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Chris Bird
> Thrwast
> Memyselfandpi
> Camcuber
> ...





TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> Weston, badmephisto, fiveawesomecubers


No me?!!  aww  jk  oh well I only have like two 3x3 tutorials. 
www.youtube.com/pcwizcube

Fridrich F2L: Going Slow and Looking Ahead
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfE7jYOXbgg

Fridrich F2L: Cross to F2L Transition
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsaBg73f9nY


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 13, 2010)

IM ALMOST 13


----------



## irontwig (Aug 13, 2010)

>Implying that tutorials have to be video based.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 13, 2010)

ya mang


Edit: 300th post


----------



## Sn0w (Aug 13, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> ya mang
> 
> 
> Edit: 300th post



Dude... Stop posting worthless [email protected] :fp


----------



## Crosshash (Aug 13, 2010)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Bird
> ...



Your videos were very much appreciated mang!

Don't hate me, but if I click a video and I hear some kid's voice; i immediately close it - sorry.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 13, 2010)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Bird
> ...



Oh wait I forgot pcwizcube.

EDIT: OK, so this is funny. I opened your channel and the F2L video came up. I had actually watched that video a long time ago when I was learning CFOP, way before I was ever on speedsolving.com! (key being that I really liked the video so I remembered it)


----------



## Zava (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm twelve years old and what is this?


----------



## Crosshash (Aug 13, 2010)

Remember when kids didn't spout faggy memes on a rubik's cube forum?


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm twelve years old and what is this?


----------



## Shortey (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm twelve years old and what is this?


----------



## Truncator (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm twelve years old and what is this?


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 14, 2010)

IV said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > >Implying that 12 year olds can't be experienced cubers
> ...



>Implying Pestvic is better than 12 year olds.
Why do you need a tutorial? Anyway, there's plenty of written tutorials for this. IMO, Pestvic's tutorial sucks anyway. Just work it out yourself, or browse some of the written tutorials on the forums.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 14, 2010)

IV said:


> The cube is pretty damn disco. It's certainly a lot better than it was. While it doesn't beat out my FII, it will make a nice alternative if my FII isn't around. I've noticed that Jig-A-Loo works a lot better on Storebought Rubik's cube plastic than CRC... CRC just sort of stains the plastic white and locks it down a bit, it needs more working in.
> 
> Anyway, now I'm looking for a way to loosten the cube up just a bit more if that's at all possible. It's been sanded down pretty much perfectly smooth. Overall I spent around three hours sanding and filing down each and every edge.



I refer to jigaloo as "liquid break-in." More Jigaloo and more use will loosen it up. And yeah, CRC just smooths things out, it doesn't really have any loosening properties.


----------



## Edward (Aug 14, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> IV said:
> 
> 
> > The cube is pretty damn disco. It's certainly a lot better than it was. While it doesn't beat out my FII, it will make a nice alternative if my FII isn't around. I've noticed that Jig-A-Loo works a lot better on Storebought Rubik's cube plastic than CRC... CRC just sort of stains the plastic white and locks it down a bit, it needs more working in.
> ...


Well that's weird. I have the exact opposite feeling. CRC loosens things, and Jig-a-loo smooths things out.


----------

